
Understanding Memory Reordering - tblr
https://internalpointers.com/post/understanding-memory-ordering
======
ncmncm
Whenever you read "lock-free", think "locking in microcode". These atomic
operations trigger hardware state machines that work remarkably similarly, in
character, to what happens for a lock, and are often little faster. But they
are quite a lot harder to get right.

If you think you need lock-free, usually what you really need is less
contention, or a single-writer ring buffer.

Sometimes lock-free is right, and sometimes locking is right. But it can be
worth quite a lot to find a way not to need either one.

